# Wandered by...



## RandyBraunm (Jul 2, 2004)

Actually, I've been in and out for a few months now. I first stumbled across this website..well..I don't know how long ago. Thought it was great to find a forum for techies (Just wish people would post more often ^.^)

Well, just dropped in to say hi...


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard RandyBraunm - glad to hear that you have found the site useful and have been inspired to join us. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------

